# LGD's and fencing



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2013)

I wasn't quite sure under which section I should post this but because this was done by our LGD's in the night I thought it appropriate tp put here.

About 5 nights ago all 4 LGD's had a "busy" night. The fierce barking went on and on. Our dogs are not incessant barkers so we know there barks and tones. We knew they were defending their area from something. 
The dogs were all in the same area where 2 fencelines meet. A team in each area.
We never thought much about it til yesterday... walking the fenceline we realized how important it is to REALLY check after a "serious" night. 
Whatever it was the dogs were very intent on. 
Make sure to check your fences and also to have good tight fencing so when they break a steel t-post and try to rip open the fence they will remain in the field. The team hit this fencing so hard they snapped it ... they are amazingly strong. I do not think the fence would hold up another night of "serious business". Fortunately they were not injured either.  Just glad we caught it.














...and just because she is adorable... a pic with Callie and _her _buck!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Holly Schmolly...that's some serious night!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my, that's incredible! Your LGD are a true blessing for your goats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2013)

I was pretty shocked at the sight of it. I have a feeling it might have been a coon on the other side... they know where the dogs are and what can get to them. I imagine this coon munching away on an egg or something just sitting there tormenting the dogs! LOL

The coyotes don't come up like they use to but the coons... yep. Boogers!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, that was some night! Good thing you checked the fence!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sounds like the dynamic duo saved the day and WOW!!! They broke a t-post? They meant business.


----------

